# How long can fish live in motionless water?



## Rohkey

The power has been out for a few hours now and I am wondering at what point I should begin being concerned about their health. Tank is about 82 degrees with Coppersafe medicine also in it..and I know some meds inhibit oxygen intake in fish. I know the Gourami will be fine but what about the Tetras/Barbs? At what point should I take action and what should I do? Should I start filling up containers with the aquarium water and pouring it back in? If so, for what duration and frequency?


----------



## bolram

They should be fine ive had mine off for several days before with tetras in the tank.Just kept an eye on them and just changed water a little more often


----------



## holly12

Or blow bubbles in the tank with a straw. (Jk)

Give the water a good swirl at the top before bed and then again in the morning. If it's still not back on by mid-morning maybe take some water out and pour it back in.


----------



## majerah1

Even if they are not anabantids,they can surface breathe a little.tetras I believe come from blackwater streams and they are not oxygen rich.I think they will be fine.If you are worried about it,take a little of the water,place in a bottle with a lid,and shake the hell out of it,then pour back in.

Or do like Holly said and blow em some bubbles.


----------



## susankat

I would be more concerned with the fact his temps are up and have meds in the tank. If possible can you get a battery powered bubbler? If it was my tank I would do a 50% water change then start meds after power is back on.


----------



## Rohkey

susankat said:


> I would be more concerned with the fact his temps are up and have meds in the tank. If possible can you get a battery powered bubbler? If it was my tank I would do a 50% water change then start meds after power is back on.


Yeah...fortunately it's starting to cool and now the tank is at 80 degrees. I don't want it to get too cold now though. Going to close all the windows and put the lid on the tank down in an attempt to keep the temperature somewhat warm now. If the power isn't back on by tomorrow morning I'll go buy a small generator or a battery bubbler as you mentioned....don't know where I would even begin looking for one though lol.

As for the water change, I don't know if my water has chlorine or chloramine. What I do is let my tap water sit for 2 days (so the chlorine evaporates, if there was any to begin with) and then condition the water as if it had chloramine in it to be safe. From my understanding water conditioners break down chloramine into non-toxic ammonia and chlorine for 24 hours so the filter can take care of it. If I did do the water change, would there be a risk to the fish if the power still wasn't back on in 24 hours?


----------



## susankat

Not as long as you use a dechlorinator. Chloramines don't evaporate so you want to use it regardless. I change up to 90% on some of my tanks using a python and prime. I don't let the water sit. With as many tanks I have that isn't an option.

Battery powered bubblers can be bought at walmart in the sporting goods section or any decent bait shop.


----------



## jrman83

You should always pay your power bill....


----------



## phys

One issue with blowing bubbles in the water is it increases co2.. sooo as holly said about it.. jk. 
some water swirling or agitation will help things as previously mentioned. 

For future reference, a good idea is to have lots of plants in the tank to help make oxygen... but, this wont work too well if there are no lights. It'll do alright during daylight if you have enough light in your room during the day.


----------



## ReStart

Some folks were in my town were without power for two days while we were gone. I know mine was off for some period because the clocks etc. were reset. However long it was, all my fish were fine when we returned. I went to Sears to look at generators and they were all sold out so it must have been pretty big.

I had not thought of the battery bubbler, so thanks guys for that idea. I am going to buy a deep cycle battery, for several reasons and may try to figure out a way to power a bubbler from that.

Like lots of folks have said before, keeping the stock load low helps many things.


----------



## jrman83

phys said:


> One issue with blowing bubbles in the water is it increases co2.. sooo as holly said about it.. jk.


Plants might like it though...


----------



## majerah1

Yeah,I was just kidding.I am sure he got it.The plants indeed would enjoy it.But the placing some in a water bottle and shaking it would work for a bit.

I completly forgot about the battery powered air pumps.I dont use them with my tanks(anabantids)so I forget about these things.


----------



## beaslbob

Rohkey said:


> The power has been out for a few hours now and I am wondering at what point I should begin being concerned about their health. Tank is about 82 degrees with Coppersafe medicine also in it..and I know some meds inhibit oxygen intake in fish. I know the Gourami will be fine but what about the Tetras/Barbs? At what point should I take action and what should I do? Should I start filling up containers with the aquarium water and pouring it back in? If so, for what duration and frequency?


Hopefully the fish will be ok if for only a few hours of motionless.


But then my experience is not to be trusted.

You see I use thriving plants and no mechanical water movement at all. With that system I have had tank run (or just sat? *old dude) for up to 9 years with descendants from the original fish.

but that's just me and my .02


----------



## jrman83

beaslbob...you without mechanical filtration...say it isn't so. You are definitely the king of stagnant water


----------



## beaslbob

jrman83 said:


> beaslbob...you without mechanical filtration...say it isn't so. You are definitely the king of stagnant water



*r2

with crystal clear fresh water as well. *old dude


----------



## Rohkey

So I blew bubbles in the tank last night for a few minutes and I woke up today and all my fish were dead.







*r2 JK. Would have been funny though eh? The power came back on at some point last night and everything's working fine. 



jrman83 said:


> You should always pay your power bill....


I know right. It's like the entire west side of the town forgot to pay their bill this month. What an odd occurrence.


----------



## holly12

You're so mean! I thought you were serious at first and I was like, "Oh my gosh, I killed his fish!" ('cause I told you to blow bubbles!) And no, it wouldn't be funny, it would be super sad!!! Lol.

Glad the powers back. (Now it's my turn to worry... I think you sent the storms up my way! Crazy one last night and another one today...supposed to last through to tomorrow night...) maaaaaybe I should look for a battery powered bubbler tonight when I go grocery shopping, lol.

Oh, as for keeping the temp warm when the power goes out - for next time - I was going to suggest putting towels over and around the tank? I'm sure the fish won't mind the dark and it should help keep the tank at it's temp'.


----------

